# Curtis 1231-c on ebay



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

gratuitous bring it back to the top reply from the author


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

I made a mistake in the first listing on ebay for this controller!

It is not a 144v 500 amp, it is a 120v 550 amp.

I ended the auction early and relisted it correctly with a lower reserve.

Sorry folks, my mistake!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250343528692

ZD


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification I was going to bid on it as a back up to the one I have in the shop right now. I need the 144v version.

R Agee


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi I'm the guy having all the problems with the Logisystems controller. How old is this controller And I was wondering who rebuilt it.....Ed


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey zen daddy, Opps I see its factory reconditioned


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Gasless,

New in May 08, back from the factory in Sept.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Another back to the top post! (forgive me!)


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

last post in the thread.

Auction ends in about an hour! 

Thanks guys


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!









$1030......not bad at all!

Time to recirculate that money into more EV parts.

Eric


----------

